# Water everywhere



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Went to go brush my teeth tonight and ended up with a dove in the sink instead! She's so funny sometimes--loves water unless its coming out of a spritzy bottle. Last week when I was about to get in the shower she came flying in and stole my spot, so I had to sit on the floor for 15 minutes while she enjoyed all my warm water. I just don't have the heart to take her out, the cuteness is too much (although maybe not now that she's trying to dry off in my hair).


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

too cute!!!! i cant wait till my pij's are comfy enough to do that!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How cute!


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Thats cool ! would be even better if you could toilet train her.LOL.!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MR. Squeaks will take a bath OR shower...depending.

Sometimes I will prepare his "bath" and he just hops out of the litter box I use...darn!

However, he can't do that in the shower as he can't fly. So there, MR. Squeaks! ALL clean! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

jeff houghton said:


> Thats cool ! would be even better if you could toilet train her.LOL.!


No thanks, I don't need her to learn how to bathe in the toilet. I've seen her eying it a few times...


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Would that be the equivalent of dogs drinking toilet water?


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Pawbla said:


> Would that be the equivalent of dogs drinking toilet water?


Only if the dog actually jumped in the toilet and then flew through the house


----------

